

Show HN: Control iTunes (next/prev song) with your webcam, open sourcing soon - ruedaminute
http://onthewallstudios.com/control_itunes.html

======
ruedaminute
Hi everyone, here's my latest project. I threw it together because I couldn't
find something to help me go next, previous in iTunes without touching my
computer. I'm going to open source it real soon if there's interest and we can
all work on making it better, making a Windows build, and supporting other
apps too.

~~~
dotnetkow
Nice work! In a similar fashion I created KinecTunes (control iTunes using
your voice via the Microsoft Kinect - <http://kinectunes.codeplex.com/>)
because of the same reason. Innovative use of the webcam!

------
gkoberger
Awesome to see an (eventually) open source version!

There's a YC company, Flutter, doing the same thing: <https://flutterapp.com/>

~~~
ruedaminute
Thanks, yes all I need to is clean it up! Right now it's a little embarrassing
;)

